# Questions about meeting minimal fitness standards



## kolkim (3 Oct 2013)

I go in for interview and fitness tests soon and I have some questions.
I heard that you need a higher fitness level for different jobs so does that mean you need a faster 2.4 run time for different jobs? The jobs I am applying for are Air Weapons Systems Technician, Aviation Systems Technician, and Avionics System Technician. I currently meet the bare minimum when I run the 2.4km in 11:56 seconds. Do I need to be faster for those jobs?

I have questions about doing sit-ups and push-ups as well. Do they have to be continuous sit-ups/push-ups fast, or can you do 10 push-ups, hold for 3 seconds then do another 10 something like that. Last question is about sit-ups, will I have anything on my feet to keep them down while I do sit-ups?

Thanks.


----------



## MikeL (3 Oct 2013)

If you meet the physical requirements for the CAF, you are good. Some trades/units will have higher standards or different tests though(such as SAR Tech, SOF, etc).

But if you just barely meet the requirements, you should really work on that as you could have a bad day, or find out your push ups aren't to the standard and fail. Unless things have changed, there is no PT test during the recruiting process to get into the Reg Force, only for the Reserves. First PT test, if you go Reg Force will be in Basic Training.

The push ups are continuous, when you stop you are finished.  The sit ups are as much as you can do within 1 minute(?), you can take a break and than continue on - but if you rest, the clock doesn't stop. For sit ups, I've always had either my feet under a bar, or had someone kneeing down on my feet.


----------



## kolkim (4 Oct 2013)

Are you sure about the PT (Physical Training) test that only reserves have to take it? For some reason I was under the impression I was going to have to take it, and that you need to be fit to join the army not join the army then they get you fit.

Awesome about the sit-ups because I can do 30+ with something on my feet and barely 20 without


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Oct 2013)

kolkim said:
			
		

> I was under the impression I was going to have to take it, and that you need to be fit to join the army not join the army then they get you fit.



The rest of us in the CF are of the same opinion, but we don't make the rules.


----------



## kolkim (4 Oct 2013)

That's sort of confusing. I would just like to make sure that you believe I do not have to take the PT test during recruiting and only during basic training.

I have been waiting to eat pizza for many days now..


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed, there is no PT test during the recruiting process to get into the Reg Force, only for the Reserves. First PT test, if you go Reg Force will be in Basic Training.



What's confusing about that?  Reserve, PT test during recruiting.  Regular, PT test at BMQ.

Doesn't matter.  As stated, be prepared to be better than the minimum.  As good as possible.  It'll just be that much easier for you.


----------



## DAA (4 Oct 2013)

kolkim said:
			
		

> That's sort of confusing. I would just like to make sure that you believe I do not have to take the PT test during recruiting and only during basic training.
> 
> I have been waiting to eat pizza for many days now..



Fitness testing is ONLY administered to those applying for the Reserve Force.  Regular Force applicants are provided, at some point during the application process, with a description of the fitness standards which will be necessary at BMQ/BMOQ.  And, correct me if I am wrong, but the information provided also includes the "bare minimum" standard, which is NOT a passing grade.

So if you are applying for the Reserves, you WILL be fitness tested.  If you are applying for the Regular Force, you won't be, until after you reach St Jean.


----------



## kolkim (4 Oct 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Fitness testing is ONLY administered to those applying for the Reserve Force.  Regular Force applicants are provided, at some point during the application process, with a description of the fitness standards which will be necessary at BMQ/BMOQ.  And, correct me if I am wrong, but the information provided also includes the "bare minimum" standard, which is NOT a passing grade.
> 
> So if you are applying for the Reserves, you WILL be fitness tested.  If you are applying for the Regular Force, you won't be, until after you reach St Jean.



Thank you. Now I will eat pizza and study for the interview and CFAT.


----------



## DAA (4 Oct 2013)

kolkim said:
			
		

> Thank you. Now I will eat pizza and study for the interview and CFAT.



Personally, I would be exercising first and then eat the pizza and study afterwards.....


----------



## Emilio (5 Oct 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> If you meet the physical requirements for the CAF, you are good. Some trades/units will have higher standards or different tests though(such as SAR Tech, SOF, etc).
> 
> But if you just barely meet the requirements, you should really work on that as you could have a bad day, or find out your push ups aren't to the standard and fail. Unless things have changed, there is no PT test during the recruiting process to get into the Reg Force, only for the Reserves. First PT test, if you go Reg Force will be in Basic Training.
> 
> The push ups are continuous, when you stop you are finished.  The sit ups are as much as you can do within 1 minute(?), you can take a break and than continue on - but if you rest, the clock doesn't stop. For sit ups, I've always had either my feet under a bar, or had someone kneeing down on my feet.



The feet are also kept slightly apart; it doesn't seem like it would make a difference,but it does.


----------



## caocao (5 Oct 2013)

Aren't they doing the FORCE Test in St Jean?


----------



## JorgSlice (5 Oct 2013)

caocao said:
			
		

> Aren't they doing the FORCE Test in St Jean?



Not until 1 Apr 2014 I believe.


----------

